# Gold aus der Fuhse



## bjaekel (19. Juni 2005)

63cm und einfach nur nen Traum, wie ich finde!


Hab sie heute mitm Spinner aus der Fuhse gekitzelt!

Wir durften ihr bestimmt 50m flussauf folgen bis mein Bruder sie dann endlich keschern konnte!


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Petri Heil.
Das ist echt Gold. Könnte der Fisch des Leben sein.

Case


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

WOW ! 
Was für ein geiler Fisch #6 #6 

Da kann man nur noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil wünschen


----------



## Darry (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Das ist eine Bachforelle, definitiv!

Gratulation zu diesem "geilen" Goldbarren!:m


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Jo Sahne Fisch Gratulation.


----------



## Trader1667 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
war gestern auch an der Fuhse aber ich konnte beim Aalangeln nur den kleinen Nachwuchs von Deiner Forelle fangen. 25 cm!!!!! aber ganz schonend zurück gesetzt. Finde es wirklich Klasse das wir in dem hannoverschen Flachland solch schöne Forellen fangen können. Die Fuhse ist mein Hauptangelgewässer konnte dieses Jahr schon sehr gute Aale und Hechte erwischen. Kannst Dich ja zwecks einer gemeinsamen Fuhsetour melden. Wo beangelst Du die Fuhse?


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*



> 63cm und einfach nur nen Traum, wie ich finde!


Traum oder Wahnsinnsfisch, jede Bezeichnung passt. Glückwunsch und Petri. #6 #6


----------



## bjaekel (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Seit 6 Wochen versuchen wir schon sie zu fangen! Gestern war es endlich soweit.






@Trader1667:in Salzgitter und Umgebung


----------



## ollidi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Sauberer Fisch.  #6 
Da kann man mal sehen, daß es mit der Fuhse immer weiter aufwärts geht. 
In welchem Verein bist Du denn? Würde mich mal interessieren, wo die Strecke genau verläuft. 
Hintergrund meiner Frage sind die Renaturierungsmassnahmen, die bisher stattgefunden haben.


----------



## bjaekel (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Ich bin im ASV Fuhsetal und wir befischen die Fuhse direkt am Salzgitter-See.. Wenn man da einige Kilometer flussab geht, wird se irgendwann richtig wild und schwer zugänglich!

Einfach nen Traum um 4 Uhr morgens da langzulaufen, wenn der Nebel steigt und die Natur langsam erwacht!


----------



## Kurzer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil, ein traumhafter Fisch!

Gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Hey meinen herzlichten Glückwunsch zum Gold!!!! Wunderschöne Forelle!!!! 

Aber mal was anderes.... WAS zum Teufel ist das für ein Viech auf Deinem Avatarbild??? Ist das ein Aal mit geplatztem Hirn |kopfkrat :q:q:q......?


----------



## ollidi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Ah ja. Dann grenzt Ihr ja bei Steinbrück (B1)direkt an den FV Peine-Ilsede.
Der Lengeder Verein muß ja dann noch irgendwelche Zwischenstrecken haben. 

Wir haben die Strecke von Peine bis Vöhrum und bei Dollbergen haben wir auch noch ein kuzes Stück. Es macht schon Spaß in der Fuhse. Ich habe dort auch schon gute Hechte gefangen.


----------



## bjaekel (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

von guten Hechten und Aalen höre ich immer wieder...


Ich hab mir auch fest vorgenommen das mal zu untersuchen. Im Moment fang ich im Salzgitter-See aber noch gut genug um, irgendwelche Experimente zu machen...

@silverpasi nen 68er Breitkopf ausm Sz-see (mein Schlimmster 2004)

danke Euch allen nochmal und auf das ihr auch so einen Fisch fangt.

Petri


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

wow.....    :l
was für ein schönes Exemplar !!!!   #6
|schild-g dem Fänger !!!!!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

leck mich am a... ist das ein geiler Fisch.... da könnt man fast... nein, neidisch ist das falsche Wort, ach keine Ahnung, ich beglückwünsch dich einfach zu diesem super Fisch...  :m


----------



## ollidi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

@bjaekel
Der Hecht auf meinem Avatar ist aus der Fuhse. :m


----------



## bjaekel (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

@Trader1667 Also ohne Aal bin ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht nach hause gegangen, allerdings hatte ich nicht einmal das Glück nen richtig Guten zu fangen! Weder in diesem noch letzen Jahr.

Der 68er war zwar schön dick aber irgendwie doch noch nicht das richtige 

Ich denke mal nächstes Wochenende werd ich an der Fuhse sitzen und meine Aalruten schwingen! 64cm und 72cm an einem abend sind ja nicht gerade schlecht... 

Und Gastkarten bekommste! Ich glaube sogar Tageskarten, die man in vielen anderen Vereinen nicht bekommt! 

Was ich noch sagen wollte ist, dass wenn man dann so Glück hat und so ein schönes Exemplar gefangen hat, dann überlegt man sich beim nächsten Fisch gleich 2x , ob man Ihn mitnimmt- auch wenn er Maß hat.....außerdem habe ich keinen Platz mehr in der Truhe für weitere Fische....


----------



## marmis0205 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

selten was Schöneres gesehen ....


Glückwunsch !!!!!


----------



## dorschhai (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Mensch das ist ja mal ne geile Forelle! Gratulation und dickes Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Trader1667 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Hallo,
melde mich von der Fuhse zurück. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben aber ich hatte ähnliches Glück wie bjaekel.

Ich beschloss heute mal wieder auf Aal an der Fuhse zu angeln. Sachen gepackt gegen 18:15 am Wasser gewesen. Ruten mit Wurm beködert und dann konnte es von mir aus losgehen. Aber auch nur von mir aus....bis 19:00 tat sich nichts dann ein Biss angeschlagen und einen Barsch von ca 20 cm gelandet. 

Um 21:45 passierte es dann....Ein heftiger Biss an der Wurmrute. Angeschlagen und das Biest am anderen Ende wollte so garnicht zu mir an Land kommen. Kurz vorm Ufer erblickte ich sie! Eine Bachforelle!!!! Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst 2 vorher in sieben Jahren angeln an der Fuhse gefangen habe. Mein Kumpel gescherte und wir waren wirklich sprachlos. EINE BACHFORELLE VON 57 cm.
DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER.

Um 23:20 konnte ich noch einen Schnürsenkelaal von 45 cm landen, den ich wieder released habe. 
Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, da uns die Forellen in der Fuhse nicht gerade in den Kescher springen (ich denke, dass bjaekel das bestätigen kann)
Wir hatten unsere Tauwürmer am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit gehabt)

Die Fotos sind leider nicht so schön wie die von bjaekel aber ich hatte am Wasser keine Kamera mit.

PS: Kann mir jemand ein leckeres Grillrezept für die Forelle zukommen lassen?


----------



## bjaekel (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Herrlich... Glückwunsch und Petri Heil!

zu mir in den Kescher wollte meine ja gar nicht... wir sind da echt zu zweit hinterhergelaufen (einer mit und einer ohne Wathose) *g*.... irgendwann wurde es dann zum Glück ziemlich flach und wir hatten leichtes Spiel! 

PS: Unsere kommt inne Tonne


----------



## Trader1667 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Fängst Du sonst viele Forellen in der Fuhse? Hab speziell noch nicht drauf geangelt. Die drei die ich bis jetzt gefangen habe waren immer nur Beifänge beim Aalangeln. Ich kann es echt noch nicht glauben echt der Hammer......Das zeugt aber auch von einer super Wasserqualität.


----------



## bjaekel (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Im letzten Jahr hab ich ein paar schöne gefangen! So ein-zwei am Abend war eigentlich nie ein Problem.

Dieses Jahr will ich mich mal an die etwas Grösseren wagen... deswegen werdens auch wohl ein paar Weniger werden!


----------



## ollidi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Die Wasserqualität der Fuhse liegt mitlerweile an vielen Strecken wieder bei 2. 
Seit die Zuckerfabriken nichts mehr einleiten und auch die Ilsede Hütte dicht ist, hat sich die Qualität immer weiter verbessert.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, als wir als kleine Bengels immer an der Fuhse gespielt haben. Das ist so ca. 30 Jahre her. Da war die Fuhse noch ein fast totes Gewässer.


----------



## fishingaxel (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Petri Heil zu den wunderschönen Fischen das sind wirklich absolute Traumforellen

MfG


----------



## bjaekel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

nochmal n Lekerli


----------



## MadDog007 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Jaja, aus der Fuhse kommen jedes Jahr solche Bachforellen zum Vorschein!!!

Olli


----------



## Nolfravel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Zwar schon irre alt, aber trotzdem geiler Fisch#6

Irre ich mich, oder ist die andere Forelle nicht ne Refo?
Aufm ersten Bild siehts so aus, auf dem zweiten siehts irgendwie nach der Mischung aus|bigeyes


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## stefannn87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Wieso gibts in NRW nicht so tolle Flüsse? 

Petri Heil au nochmal von mir, echt klasse!


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Hi wirklich schöne Bafos!!!


Bin ich froh das wir hier im Umkreis genügend solcher Bäche haben und seit 3 Jahren endlich mal die viel zuvielen Wehre,Flusbegradigungen usw,... wegkommen ist bei uns vorallem in der Donau ein ganz große Problem aber endlich wird mal was getan.

Aktuell sind wieder 3,5km Donau für 6 Monate gesperrt wegen eben diesen Renaturierungsmasnahmen um den Fischen das wandern zu ermöglichen,an vielen Stellen sind dadurch in den letzten 4-5 Jahren vereinzelt wieder Nasen und Streber/Zingel gefangen worden die in den Bächen teilweise über 20 Jahre lang komplett vom Bildschirm  weg waren(u.a. auch in meinem Hausbach der zum Verein dazugehört,auf den Bach freu ich mich am allermeisten natürlich auch auf die 5 Seen aber der Bach ist mein Favorit für die 7 Monate wo wir dran fischen dürfen),schön zu sehen das die Fische wieder zurückkommen.

Bafos gibts bei uns genug, Stellenweise kaum möglich als Schneider nachhause zu gehen aber diese Gewässer sind zu 70% halt nur für uns einheimische gedacht, da sind se bei uns sehr streng!


Wie siehts bei euch mit Äschen aus?



Aber ohne scheiss die 2. Bafo sieht aus wie ein Zwitter Bafo/Refo.....aber die Weltrekord Bafo ist ja auch so silbrig,liegt halt am Untergrund nehm ich mal stark an.


----------



## DrUnZ (16. November 2011)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen, in welchen Bereichen der Fuhse man mit Angelschein angeln darf, die aber von keinem Verein gepachtet wurden?

Am besten möglichst weit stromabwärts in Richtung Celle!

Kenne nur ein Stück zwischen Wathlingen und Nienhagen, ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Julian86 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

schöne fische 
ich war gestern mal mit der spinnrute an der fuhse unterwegs.
ab SZ-See Flussabwärts fast bis nach Broistedt und muss sagen das es nicht vielversprechend aussieht. selten tiefer als 30cm und keine fische gesehen geschweige denn gefangen. zwei drei stellen sehen ganz gut aus wenn sie etwas kurviger wird aber da ist es mit kunstködern fast unmöglich zu angeln  hat viell. jemand einen Tipp wo es sich lohnt auf bachforelle? 

LG und petri


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. März 2016)

*AW: Gold aus der Fuhse*

Hi. guck mal hier. Der Thread ist etwas aktueller.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78701


----------

